# جديد : طريقة إقتناء كتاب المرجع العملى للدكتور صبرى سعيد بسهولة



## mohamed mech (14 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الاعزء.
تشرفت خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين بلقاء الدكتور صبرى وقبل ذلك بشهر كان لنا لقاء سابق.
وكان جزء من حديثنا عن كيفية توفير الكتاب للزملاء بشكل اسهل مما هو عليه الان.
وخلاصة القول فإن عدد الكتب اللازم طباعتها لن يقل عن 1000 نسخة.
وقد عقد الدكتور العزم على طباعة هذا العدد.
وعليك أن تسجل رغبتك فى الحصول على الكتاب فى هذا الموضوع ليتم حصر العدد الفعلى للمشتركين وسوف يتم تحديد التكلفة حسب عدد الحجز حسب إفادة الدكتور.
الاســـــــــم :
عدد النســخ:
اسـم المدينة:
الــــــــدولـة:


----------



## mohamed mech (14 فبراير 2014)

مواضيع سابقة ذات صلة

بدء تسليم كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى" بالريا

حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى

دعوة جديدة لاقتناء كتاب المرجع العملي

مثال على تقدير الاحمال من كتابي المرجع العملي

استفسار عن كتاب دكتور صبرى سعيد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=377485


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=388017


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=237957


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=177863



​


----------



## محمود عويضة (14 فبراير 2014)

نتمنى من الله تعالى أن يبارك لكم في هذا العمل الخير في نشر العلم وخبراتكم العملية القيمة ،
ونرجو حجز نسخة لي من كتابكم الكريم.
**محمود عويضة ، واحد نسخة ،مدينة الرياض**


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 فبراير 2014)

نبارك لنا و للدكتور صبري المحترم هذا الجهد في اصدار كتاب يعد مرجع لجميع المهندسين العرب ان شاء الله.
بدران محمد / نسخة واحدة/ العراق/الموصل
مع التقدير...


----------



## G.Johnson (15 فبراير 2014)

يا رب تتوفقوا

الاســـــــــم :محمد خليل محمد حليمه
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:عمان
الــــــــدولـة:الاردن​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (15 فبراير 2014)

سامي عبداللطيف /نسخة واحدة /بغداد /العراق وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## العراق الى الابد (15 فبراير 2014)

الاسم: ليفر سامي
عدد النسخ: 1
العنوان: العراق - اربيل


----------



## eyadinuae (15 فبراير 2014)

Name : eyad a. Atteyah
1 copy
dubai -uae

thanks


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (15 فبراير 2014)

name Makram Sharbean
copy # 1
Country Egypt


----------



## engtekno (15 فبراير 2014)

الاسم:صبرى خليفة راشد 
عدد النسخ: اثنان
الدولة :مصر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : محمود عبد الفتاح 
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة 
العنوان : الحوامدية / الجيزة / مصر


----------



## mohammed_hatem (15 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : محمد حاتم محمد
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة 
العنوان : الكويت


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (16 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : بلال ابو محفوظ 
المكان : الرياض 
الدولة : السعودية 
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة فقط


----------



## ekramyy (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم :اكرامي
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة: مصر​


----------



## engoko (16 فبراير 2014)

الاسم/ احمد عبدالعزيز سيد
عدد النسخ / 1
المنصورة - الدقهلية - مصر


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : أسامة خياطة
عدد النســخ: /1/
اسـم المدينة: دبي
الــــــــدولـة: الإمارات ​


----------



## c7ronaldoo (16 فبراير 2014)

مهندس. احمد محمد سيد محمد الشامي
نسخة واحدة
الدوحة, قطر


----------



## أحمد سعيد على (16 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يوفقكم دائما لما فيه خير
الاســـــــــم :احمد سعيد على
عدد النســخ:2
اسـم المدينة:القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر


----------



## AHMADBHIT (16 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم : احمد رمزي
عدد النسخ : 1
اسم المدينة : المدينة المنوره
الدولة : المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## aymanas2005 (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : أيمن عيد
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: جدة
الــــــــدولـة: السعوديه​


----------



## Eng./Sameh (16 فبراير 2014)

نتمنى من الله أن يبارك لكم في هذا العمل الخير في نشر العلم وخبراتكم القيمة ،
ونرجو حجز نسخة لي من هذا الكتاب .
الاســـــــــم :سامح وديع 
عدد النســخ:واحد نسخة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر


----------



## mimoh (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : محمد اسماعيل​عدد النســخ: /1/​اسـم المدينة: الرياض​الــــــــدولـة: السعوديه​


----------



## engmoh06 (16 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : محمد جمال محمد علي
عدد النسخ : 1
اسم المدينة : الرياض
اسم الدولة : المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## kartouch (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : حسين الزغيبي
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: المهدية
الــــــــدولـة: تونس​


----------



## محمد كيمو (16 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : محمد كمال الحسينى
عدد النسخ : 1
اسم المدينة: الرياض
الدولة : السعودية


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (16 فبراير 2014)

محمود محمد حازم-نسخة واحدة-دبي-الامارات


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (16 فبراير 2014)

*حجز نسخه من الكتاب*

أحمد صبري منصور حامد
نسخه واحده 
المنصوره / محافظة الدقهليه
جمهورية مصر العربيه


----------



## م شهاب (16 فبراير 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير*

الاســـــــــم : شهاب احمد خميس
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:عمان
الــــــــدولـة:الاردن​[


----------



## عمران احمد (16 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : احمد سعيد محمد
عدد النسخ : 1
المدينة : القاهرة
جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## mido4 (16 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : محمود نواره محمود
عدد النســخ: 1 
اسـم المدينة: القاهرة 
الــــــــدولـة: مصر ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : رياض فاضل النجار
عدد النســخ: نسخة واحدة
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (17 فبراير 2014)

الاسم/محمد الاحمدي عبد العظيم
عدد النسخ / 1
المكان / الرياض
محمول/00966531469009


----------



## زياد حمو (17 فبراير 2014)

زياد حمو 
عدد النسخ 1
السعودية - الرياض


----------



## eng_sameh86 (17 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم :سامح سمير على 
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:المملكة العربية السعودية​


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 فبراير 2014)

الاسم :عبد السلام انورعلى
عدد النسخ : واحدة
اسم المدينة : مكة المكرمة
الدولة: السعودية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## king hema (19 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : ابراهيم البندارى
عدد النســخ: نسخة واحدة
اسـم المدينة: الدوحه
الــــــــدولـة: قطر​


----------



## MGROUP (19 فبراير 2014)

Name : Mohamed Saleh Mohamed
Number of Copy : 1
City : Cairo 
Country : EGYPT


----------



## رائد84 (20 فبراير 2014)

الله يجزاكم خير ماقصرتوا

الاسم/ رائد منصور أحمد
عدد النسخ/ نسخة واحدة
اسم المدينة/ الرياض
الدولة/ السعودية


----------



## asd_zxc (20 فبراير 2014)

الاســــــــــــــم : أحمــــــد رجـــــب
عــــدد النســخ : 1
المدينـــــــــــة : الريــــاض
الـــــدولـــــــة : السعـــودية


----------



## egystorm (20 فبراير 2014)

برجاء حجز نسخة :-
الاســـــــــم :احمد اسماعيل يسن
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية


----------



## asd_zxc (21 فبراير 2014)

asd_zxc قال:


> الاســــــــــــــم : أحمــــــد رجـــــب
> عــــدد النســخ : 1
> المدينـــــــــــة : الريــــاض
> الـــــدولـــــــة : السعـــودية



بدعوة من​‪#‎Arab_MEP_Engineers_‬@faceboo​​k​ "​


----------



## قاسم9 (21 فبراير 2014)

يا رب تتوفقوا

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله
الاســـــــــم : ابوالقاسم عبدالله 
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:شرورة
الــــــــدولـة:المملكة العربية السعودية

​​


----------



## flasha (21 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم :حسين طايل موسي التاعب
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية​


----------



## flasha (21 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم :حسين طايل موسي محمد
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية​


----------



## mohammed elnahal (21 فبراير 2014)

my name is mohammed elnahal
copy / 1
egypt


----------



## mohammed elnahal (21 فبراير 2014)

my name is mohamed elnahal
copy/ 1
egypt


----------



## hamadalx (21 فبراير 2014)

الإسم : محمد شحاته محمد 
عدد النسخ : 2
أبوظبى 
الإمارات


----------



## Muhannad osman (21 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : مهند محمد عثمان 
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: الرياض
الــــــــدولـة: المملكة العربية السعودية​


----------



## Mr gabr (21 فبراير 2014)

الإسم : أحمد السيد جبر
عدد النسخ : 1
إسم المدينة : طنطا
الدولة : مصر


----------



## adnansh (21 فبراير 2014)

الإسم : عدنان شوا
عدد النسخ : 1
إسم المدينة : الجبيل
الدولة : سعودية​


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (21 فبراير 2014)

الاسم:احمد خضر محمد
عدد النسخ:1
اسم المدينه:الرياض 
الدوله السعوديه


----------



## كيمو الماجيك (21 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : كريم كامل أحمد خطاب 
عدد النسخ : 1 
الدوله : مصر 
المدينه : القاهره


----------



## درش2010 (21 فبراير 2014)

الاسم / مصطفي سيد
العدد / نسخة واحدة
البلد / مكة المكرمة 
الدولة / السعودية


----------



## Abu Elkheer (21 فبراير 2014)

*الاسم : هشام أبوالخير حنفى
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة 
المدينة : القاهرة
الدولة : مـــــــصر*


----------



## mohammed khaled (22 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : خالد محمد عبد المولى 
عدد النسخ: 1
الدولة: السعودية
المدنية: جدة
تليفون:00966580973888


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 فبراير 2014)

الاسم: عبد السلام انور
عدد النسخ:1
الدولة : السعودية


----------



## toretto (23 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : سامح سمير محمد سامح
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة
المدينة : القاهرة
الدولة : مصر


----------



## امادوف (23 فبراير 2014)

Name : amadove​​copy:1
abudahbi


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 فبراير 2014)

نرجو ذكر الاسم الصحيح و رقم الهاتف و المدينة التي ترغب في استلام الكتاب فيها اذ لن يعتد بالأسماء الرمزية 
و مشكور على المشاركة و للعلم الموضوع ليس ربحي


----------



## ibrahim antar (23 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم :إبراهيم عنتر سعفان​عدد النســخ: 1​اسـم المدينة: مكة المكرمة​الــــــــدولـة: السعوديه
تليفون :00966590165589​


----------



## رائد84 (24 فبراير 2014)

الاسم/ رائد منصور أحمد
جوال/ 00966544726211
عدد النسخ/ نسخة واحدة
المدينة/ الرياض - السعودية


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : أحمد عبد المنعم أحمد 
النسخة : 1 
الدولــة : السعودية


----------



## ماهر عطية (24 فبراير 2014)

ماهر ابراهيم عطية 
عدد النسخ واحدة
المدينة :ابو ظبي


----------



## mido_2008 (24 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : أحمد جلال أبوزيد
عدد النســخ: 1 
الــــــــدولـة: مصر ​


----------



## eng.md (24 فبراير 2014)

الاسم: محمد حاتم 
عدد النسخ: واحدة
الدولة :ابوظبي, الامارات​


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2014)

1--**محمود عويضة ، واحد نسخة ،مدينة الرياض**عدد النســخ:12- بدران محمد / نسخة واحدة/ العراق/الموصلعدد النســخ:1
3-الاســـــــــم :محمد خليل محمد حليمه عدد النســخ:1
4- سامي عبداللطيف /نسخة واحدة /بغداد /العراق 
5- ليفر ساميعدد النسخ: 1
6-eyad a. Atteyah -1 copy -dubai -uae
7- Makram Sharbeancopy # 1Country Egypt
8-الاسم:صبرى خليفة راشد عدد النسخ: اثنانالدولة :مصر
9-الاسم : محمود عبد الفتاح عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة العنوان : الحوامدية / الجيزة / مصر
10-الاسم : محمد حاتم محمدعدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة العنوان : الكويت
11-لاسم : بلال ابو محفوظ المكان : الرياض الدولة : السعودية عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة فقط
12-الاســـــــــم :اكراميعدد النســخ:1اسـم المدينة:القاهرةالــــــــدولـة: مصر
13-الاسم/ احمد عبدالعزيز سيدعدد النسخ / 1المنصورة - الدقهلية - مصر
14-الاســـــــــم : أسامة خياطةعدد النســخ: /1/اسـم المدينة: دبيالــــــــدولـة: الإمارات
15-مهندس. احمد محمد سيد محمد الشامي نسخة واحدةالدوحة, قطر
16- الاســـــــــم :احمد سعيد على عدد النســخ:2اسـم المدينة:القاهرةالــــــــدولـة:مصر
17-الاسم : احمد رمزي عدد النسخ : 1اسم المدينة : المدينة المنورهالدولة : المملكة العربية السعودية
18-لاســـــــــم : أيمن عيد عدد النســخ: 1اسـم المدينة: جدةالــــــــدولـة: السعوديه
19-الاســـــــــم :سامح وديع عدد النســخ:واحد نسخةالــــــــدولـة:مصر
20-الاســـــــــم : محمد اسماعيل عدد النســخ: /1/اسـم المدينة: الرياض الــــــــدولـة: السعوديه
21-الاسم : محمد جمال محمد علي عدد النسخ : 1اسم المدينة : الرياضاسم الدولة : المملكة العربية السعودية
22- الاســـــــــم : حسين الزغيبيعدد النســخ: 1اسـم المدينة: المهديةالــــــــدولـة: تونس
23-لاسم : محمد كمال الحسينى عدد النسخ : 1اسم المدينة: الرياضالدولة : السعودية
24-محمود محمد حازم-نسخة واحدة-دبي-الامارات
25-حمد صبري منصور حامدنسخه واحده المنصوره / محافظة الدقهليه جمهورية مصر العربيه
26-لاســـــــــم : شهاب احمد خميسعدد النســخ:1اسـم المدينة:عمانالــــــــدولـة:الاردن
27-لاسم : احمد سعيد محمدعدد النسخ : 1المدينة : القاهرةجمهورية مصر العربية
28-الاســـــــــم : محمود نواره محمودعدد النســخ: 1 اسـم المدينة: القاهرة الــــــــدولـة: مصر
29-الاســـــــــم : رياض فاضل النجارعدد النســخ:نسخةواحدةاسـمالمدينة:الرياضالــــــــدولـة:السعودية
30-الاسم/محمد الاحمدي عبد العظيمعدد النسخ / 1المكان / الرياض
31-زياد حمو عدد النسخ 1السعودية - الرياض
32- الاســـــــــم :سامح سمير على عدد النســخ:1اسـم المدينة:الرياضالــــــــدولـة:المملكة العربية السعودية
33-:عبد السلام انورعلىعدد النسخ : واحدةاسم المدينة : مكة المكرمةالدولة: السعودية
34-ابراهيم البندارىعدد النســخ: نسخة واحدةاسـم المدينة: الدوحهالــــــــدولـة: قطر
35-Mohamed Saleh MohamedNumber of Copy : 1City : Cairo Country : EGYPT
36-رائد منصور أحمدعدد النسخ/ نسخة واحدةاسم المدينة/ الرياضالدولة/ السعودية
37- أحمــــــد رجـــــبعــــدد النســخ : 1المدينـــــــــــة : الريــــاضالـــــدولـــــــة : السعـــودية
38-احمد اسماعيل يسن عدد النســخ:1اسـم المدينة:الرياضالــــــــدولـة:السعودية
حتى نهاية ص 4​


----------



## moneer2 (26 فبراير 2014)

الاسم منير شعبان 
عدد النسخ:1
الرياض


----------



## 7soon (26 فبراير 2014)

الاسم: حسين عبدالله
العدد: نسخه واحده
المدينة: الرياض- الشرقية


----------



## MGROUP (26 فبراير 2014)

الاسم : محمد صالح
العدد : نسخة واحدة 
المدينة : القاهرة 
البلد : مصر


----------



## cena power (28 فبراير 2014)

الاســـــــــم : احمد رزق سيد
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر​


----------



## eng_alex (28 فبراير 2014)

اخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراأأأأأأأأأأأ - الحمد لله بعد طول انتظار

الاسم : محمد عبد المنعم الحدينى
العدد: واحد 
المدينة:الاسكندرية ( يمكن التسلم فى اى مكان فى الجمهورية )
الدولة: مصر

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng_alex (28 فبراير 2014)

يوجد لدى اقتراح لسهولة توزريع الكتب 

ان يتم ارسالها عن طريق البريد او الشحن الى مكان محدد فى كل دولة (مثلا نقابة المهندسين فى القاهرة - مصر) ويتم حساب التكلفة بالتساوى بين الطالب للكتاب والناشر 

لسهولة وسرعة توصيل واستلام الكتب فى كل الدول

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ali emam (1 مارس 2014)

الاسم -- علي إمام
نسخة واحدة
فاقوس - شرقية - مصر--
او 
حاليا 
السعودية - حائل--


----------



## mo007ha (1 مارس 2014)

الاسم ** محمد عبدالعال
نسخة واحدة
السعودية - الرياض


----------



## EnG.KoNaN (1 مارس 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمد​عدد النســخ:1​اسـم المدينة:المنصورة​الــــــــدولـة:مصر​


----------



## مالك جورج (2 مارس 2014)

الاســـــــــم :مالك جورج
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الجيزة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر

​​


----------



## بغل (2 مارس 2014)

الاســـــــــم : محمد عرابي 
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة: الرياض 
الــــــــدولـة: المملكة العربية السعودية ​


----------



## ENG FEAST (2 مارس 2014)

نسخة واحدة م أبو معاذ ( دبى الامارات العربية المتحدة )


----------



## ahmed ibrahim abdo (3 مارس 2014)

الاسم: احمد ابراهيم عبد النبي
عدد النسخ: نسخه واحده
البلد: قطر


----------



## ابابراء (6 مارس 2014)

في المقدمة ادعوا من الله العزيز الجليل ان يوفقكم في سبيل نشر العلم والمعرفة ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
وثانيا اتمنى من الله العزيز الجليل ان احصل على الكتب 
وثالثا
الاسم :-محمد مظفر 
عدد النسخ:- 2
اسم المدينة:- كركوك
الدولة :-العراق


----------



## am11 (8 مارس 2014)

الاسم:احمد مصطفي محمد
عدد النسخ : 1
الدوله : الدوحه قطر


----------



## al-ooo-al (8 مارس 2014)

مساء الخير
الإسم:- حاتم الزهراني
عدد النسخ:- 1
الدولة:- المملكة العربية السعودية (المنطقة الشرقية- الدمام) 
ياليت التسليم يكون في فترة لاتتعدى أسبوعين وذلك لإرتباطي بظروف الإبتعاث


----------



## mostafakamal (10 مارس 2014)

الاســـــــــم :مصطفى كمال
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة: مصر


----------



## 7soon (10 مارس 2014)

الاسم: محمد صالح البجحان
النسخ: 1
المدينة: الرياض او الشرقية


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (18 مارس 2014)

الاســـــــــم : محمد الاحمدي عبد العظيم 
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة: السعوديه
الموبايل : 0531469009

حضرتك انا كتبت رقمي وبياناتي 4 مرات ومش عارف اتواصل ازاي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 0596622225


----------



## eyadinuae (18 مارس 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم 0596622225



وعليكم السلام ..
هل هذا يعني ان نتصل بك للحصول على الكتاب ام ماذا ... يرجى اعلامنا .. وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مارس 2014)

ياسيدي أنا لم أقل ذلك رقم الحساب موجود في هذا الموضوع و عموما انا لا انقطع عن الرد على أسئلة الزملاء التخصصية بصرف النظر عن رغبته في الكتاب 
و القصد من الموضوع أمل تجميع أكبر عدد يريد اقتناء الكتاب و كلي أملل ان نصل الي عدد مشجع و كلما زاد العدد الذي يدفع كلما قلت النفقات و بالتالي سعر الكتاب 
و في انتظار اهل العزائم و إذا رغب احد اصحاب المؤسسات او الشركات ذات العلاقة في تضمين اعلان في الكتاب على ورق مصقول و الحصول على نسخ من الكتاب فلا بأس لأن مشاركته ستنعكس على سعر الكتاب لزملائه


----------



## brox_eng (19 مارس 2014)

الاسم : محمد محمود محمد البسيونى 
عدد النسخ : واحد 
لبلد : السعودية 
المدينة : بريدة


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (14 أبريل 2014)

الاســـــــــم :حسن جليلاتي
عدد النســخ: واحد
اسـم المدينة:الرياض 
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية


----------



## ابابراء (16 أبريل 2014)

الاسم محمد مظفرر
عدد النسخ واحدة
الدولة العراق
المحافظة كركوك


----------



## aloosh25 (18 أبريل 2014)

الاسم على اسماعيل 
عدد النسخ واحدة
الدولة مصر
المحافظة الاسكندرية


​


----------



## mohaned alaa (18 أبريل 2014)

الاسم مهند علاء الدين
عدد النسخ نسخه واحده
الدوله - السعوديه - الرياض


----------



## saedsy (18 أبريل 2014)

الاسم:سعيدعتوم
عدد النسخ:واحد
الدولة:سوريا
شكرا لجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## roody14 (21 أبريل 2014)

الاسم / رضا عوض غنام
عدد النسخ / 3
الدوله /مصر


----------



## MGROUP (21 أبريل 2014)

الاسم : محمد صالح محمد
عدد النسخ : 1
االمدينة : القاهرة
الدولة : مصر


----------



## محمد تكيف (21 أبريل 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمد عبد الرازق صادق
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الكويت
الــــــــدولـة:الكويت


----------



## moustafa afify (1 مايو 2014)

الاســـــــــم : مصطفى إبراهيم إبراهيم عفيفى
عدد النســخ: نسخة واحدة
اسـم المدينة: طنطا
الــــــــدولـة: مصر
الموبايــــــل: 01221080274


----------



## ابابراء (2 مايو 2014)

الاسم محمد مظفر نامق
الدولة العراق
المحافظة كركوك
عدد التسخ 1


----------



## yehia mohsen (3 مايو 2014)

ممكن نعرف الكتاب ثمنه ككام؟


----------



## alaa ramadan (4 مايو 2014)

لاسم: علاء الدين رمضان
عدد النسخ: واحدة
الدولة : مصر


----------



## alaa ramadan (4 مايو 2014)

الاسم: علاء الدين رمضان
عدد النسخ: واحدة
الدولة :مصر
المحافظة : الجيزة
اسف على الارسال مرة اخرى و لكن للتوضيح


----------



## علاء المشني (4 مايو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :علاء خليل سليمان المشني
عدد النســخ:نسخة واحده
اسـم المدينة:عمان
الــــــــدولـة: الاردن
ص.ب = 460719 عمان 11946 الاردن...موبايل 00962795491406​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (13 مايو 2014)

احمد حسن محمد
عدد 3 نسخ
الجبيل
السعودية


----------



## عابد الحارثي (18 مايو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :عابد جارالله الحارثي
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:جدة - مكة المكرمة 
الــــــــدولـة:المملكة العربية السعودية
​


----------



## mohammedsarwat (18 مايو 2014)

الاســـــــــم : محمد ثروت رفاعي
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: الرياض
الــــــــدولـة: المملكة العربية السعودية
رقم الجوال : 0508784285
رقم العمل : 4005100


----------



## Omani-Engineer (23 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. خالص تقديرنا للدكتور صبري سعيد على هذا العمل الرائع ونسئل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته ..

الأسم : فيصل بن حمود بن علي الفرعي 
عدد النسخ : 1
اسم الدولة : سلطنة عمان 
المدينة : مسقط
رقم الجوال : 95722036 00968 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (8 يونيو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :أحمد محمد احمد عمر
عدد النســخ: نسخة واحدة
اسـم المدينة:الدمام
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية
رقم التليفون : 00966550531305​


----------



## مختار النوبى (8 يونيو 2014)

الاسم : محمد زكريا محمد مختار 
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة 
اسم المدينة : القاهرة 
الدولة : مصر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (8 يونيو 2014)

الاسم : محمد سلامة الراضي أحمد
عدد النسخ :2
اسم المدينة : الدوحة
الدولة : قطر


----------



## Hany Zakher (9 يونيو 2014)

الإسم : هانى خيرى
عدد النسخ : 1
القاهرة
مصر


----------



## aymanas2005 (10 يونيو 2014)

الإسم : أيمن عيد
عدد النسخ : 1
جده
السعوديه


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (21 يونيو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :مثنى احمد محمد
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية​​


----------



## vicehanna (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## abuayyub (5 يوليو 2014)

abuayyub
الرياض
نسخة واحدة


----------



## moha_webas (5 يوليو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمود الحسينى السيد
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: المنصوره او القاهره
الــــــــدولـة: مصر

​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يوليو 2014)

ارجو من السادة الزملاء داخل المملكة الذين دفعوا قيمة الكتاب و لم يصلهم ان يتكرموا بارسال صورة سند الايداع مع العنوان شامل صندوق البريد ورقم الهاتف و الحي و المدينة حتي يمكنني ارسال الكتاب لهم 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## mahmmoed 84 (10 يوليو 2014)

mahmoud abd elmonaeam
one copy
egypt


----------



## xxss8 (10 يوليو 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه دكتور صبري وتم استلام الكتاب برياض وجزاك الله خير جهد رائع ومبدع ومميز جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يوليو 2014)

شكرا زميلنا الكريم 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق وأي نقد أو سؤال لا تتردد بارك الله فيكم 
و أود أن أشكر زميلنا الكريم المهندس عبد العزيز الشهري على مابذله من جهد في تسليم الكتاب للزملاء بالرياض و الزميل الكريم م/عبد الرحمن في جدة والزميل م/ ابراهيم عنتر في مكة جزاهم الله كل خير
و ارجو من الزملاء الذين دفعوا ان يتكرموا بالاتصال بالهاتف او بالايميل حتي اتمكن من ارسال الكتاب على العنوان الصحيح اذ ان بعض الزملاء وجدت عناوينهم غير مطابقة لما ارسلوه لي لذا لزم التنويه و رمضان كريم


----------



## ماهر عطية (16 يوليو 2014)

دكتور صبري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا موجود في الامارات ابو ظبي واود ان احصل على نسخة من كتابكم وبشكل جدي وجزاك الله خيرا لقد ارسلت لكم جميع بياناتي من قبل واذا اردتم ان اعيد كتابة هذه البيانات سوف اعيد كتابتها.


----------



## ahmadshbt (16 يوليو 2014)

الاسم:احمد محمود عبد الفتاح 
عدد النسخ: نسخة واحدة
الدولة :السعودية
المدينة : الرياض


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2014)

زميلنا المهندس ماهر عطية رجاء تدوين البيانات مرة أخري شاملة ص. ب ، الرمز البريدي و المدينة و رقم جوالك علما بأنه سيضاف لثمن الكتاب مصاريف الشحن من السعودية أو اذا كان لكم زميل يتردد على المنطقة الشرقية ( الخبر) فبالامكان ارسال النسخة معه
بالنسبة للزملاء في الرياض أو المملكة يتم ايداع ثمن النسخة في حسابي و لن تنتظر أكثر من اسبوع لاستلام الكتاب 
و انا اود ايضا ان ارسل نسخ بعض الزملاء الموجودين في الامارات و عمان ، و ثمن النسخة 350 ريال سعودي يضاف لها مصاريف البريديتم ايداع المبلغ في حسابي المذكور في هذا الموضوع ، و اذا تعددت النسخ المطلوبة ستوزع مصاريف البريد عليها


----------



## ا ب ج د (17 يوليو 2014)

الاسم : محمد سيد
عدد النسخ : 1
المدينة : البصرة
الدولة : العراق


----------



## flasha (18 يوليو 2014)

الاســـــــــم :حسين طايل موسي محمد
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:السعودية​


----------



## MGROUP (22 يوليو 2014)

السيد الدكتور / صبري سعيد
انا من جمهورية مصر العربية وعاوز اشترى نسخة من الكتاب وحاولت الاتصال اكثر من مرة بالمهندس / محمد عبد الفتاح ولكن لم يرد علي حتى الان .
هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي الكتاب على البريد السريع . اذا كان ممكن , اريد معرفة كيفية تحويل المبلغ؟ما هو رقم الحساب ؟ وما هو المبلغ المطلوب بالكامل ؟ كم من الوقت يستغرق لحين استلامه بمصر ؟ كيفية الاتصال بك ؟
ارجوا من سيادتك ان تهتم بالموضوع وترد 
م/ محمد صالح 
القاهرة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
كل عام و أنتم بخير 
بمشيئة الله سأكون في مصر خلال فترة العيد المبارك و بعدها ب15 يوم 
و رقمي المصري سأضعه هنا بمشيئة الله


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (23 يوليو 2014)

الاسم : فاضل علي حمزة
عدد النسخ : 1
العنوان : العراق - بغداد


----------



## كندي يونس (24 يوليو 2014)

ممكن تحميلها من المدونة مصابيح الدجى كاملة 

ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع هندسة التكييف والتبريد وصيانة جميع انواع المكيفات وكتب الصيانة وشكرا 
ظ…ط¯ظˆظ†ط© ظ…طµط§ط¨ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¬ظ‰
Club Climatisation Froid et Installation
chiller maintenance and control
abo bahaa eddine - YouTube
ظ…ظ†طھط¯ظٹط§طھ ظ…طµط§ط¨ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¬ظ‰


----------



## ضى الليل (7 أغسطس 2014)

انا بالرياض واريد كتاب


----------



## MGROUP (10 أغسطس 2014)

السيد الدكتور / صبري سعيد
وعدت سابقا فى 23/07/2014 انك باذن الله ستكون في مصر خلال فترة العيد المبارك و بعدها ب15 يوم (كل عام وانت بخير) ووعدت ايضا بوضع رقم تليفونك بمصر حتى يمكن الاتصال بك ودفع ثمن الكتاب واخذ نسخة منه وحتى الان انا بانتظار معرقة رقم تيلفونك للاتصال بك قبل سفرك.
ارجوا منك ان تضع تليفونك بمصر او ترسله على ال e-mail الخاص بى وهو [email protected]
في انتظار ردك مع خالص تحياتي 
م/ محمد صالح


----------



## altarrah82 (10 أغسطس 2014)

الاســـــــــم :Fadi altarrah
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:gizan
الــــــــدولـة:saudi arabia


----------



## ramadan02 (10 أغسطس 2014)

*سعادة الدكتور : صبري المحترم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 



mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزء.
> تشرفت خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين بلقاء الدكتور صبرى وقبل ذلك بشهر كان لنا لقاء سابق.
> ...


----------



## ramadan02 (10 أغسطس 2014)

عناية الدكتور : صبري المحترم
الاسم: رمضان بيومي محمد
نسخة 1 
العنوان المملكة العربية السعودية - ابها - منطقة عسير


----------



## المذود (12 أغسطس 2014)

الاســـــــــم :المثنى الفواز
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرياض
الــــــــدولـة:المملكة العربية السعودية​


----------



## eng.moohamed (14 أغسطس 2014)

الاسم : محمد الهابط
عدد النسخ : 1
الدوله :المملكة العربية السعودية- بريدة
0538846460


----------



## مهند قاسم 1981 (16 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## deago (25 أغسطس 2014)

عناية الدكتور : صبري المحترم
الاسم: محمد سعيد متولي
عدد النسخ: 1 
العنوان المملكة العربية السعودية - نجران ​


----------



## asd_zxc (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بشمهندس محمد [MENTION=308381]mohamed mech[/MENTION] هنستلم النسخ ازاى فى الرياض


----------



## mohamed mech (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
خاص بالاخوة فى جده
أرسل لى الدكتور أربعة نسخ والتسليم بصورة الايصال
​


----------



## MGROUP (8 سبتمبر 2014)

واضح ان السيد الدكتور مهندس / صبري سعيد مش عايز يرد علينا فى مصر " بالرغم من انه مصري زينا " ووعدنا انه هيكون فى اجازة عيد الفطر موجود فى مصر وحيسيب رقم تليفونه " ولم يتم اي شى زي ما قال فى 2014/07/23 وبالرغم من ذلك تم ارسال طلب اخر له قى 2014/8/10 مداخله رقم 131 علشان يرد علينا ولكن لم يرد ...!!؟ مع تأكيدنا على اننا سوف ندفع له مبلغ تكاليف الكتاب وتكاليف الارسال باليريد السريع وتمنينا " ان يكون المانع خير " وكذلك تم ارسال رسالة بالبريد الاليكتروني على E-mail الخاص به ولم يرد ايضا " 
ولكن تأكدنا والحمد الله انه بخير بعد ما ارسل اربع نسخ للمهندس / Mohamed Mech للاخوة الزملاء بجدة - المملكة العربية السعودية 
وعليه نحن بأنتظار تكرمه علينا بالرد 
ومتشكرين قوي قوي قوي يا دكتور /صبري 
مهندس مصري


----------



## محمد تكيف (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمد عبد الرازق صادق سعيد
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الكويت
الــــــــدولـة:الكويت​


----------



## ibnjabel (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الاســـــــــم : معاذ فيصل هارون أحمدالأمين
عدد النســخ: 2 
اسـم المدينة: عرعر
الــــــــدولـة: السعودية


----------



## hf m7md (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الأسم : محمد المصرى
عدد النسخ : 1
اسم المدينة : القاهرة
الدولة : مصر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قابلت بعض الزملاء في القاهرة والإسكندرية و عرضت ان التقي بالزملاء في نادي المهندسين بالاسكندرية والقاء محاضرات مجانية خلال تواجدي لكني لم أجد أذنا صاغية وكنت قد عرضت علي زميل في جامعة عين شمس و كان الرد لدينا جهابذة في التكييف فرأيت أن أحفظ ماء وجهي و لا اتصل بأحد* و عدت بخفي حنين الي الخبر و أكتفي بما أنعم الله علي من صداقات و اخوة في الملتقي 

* و عموما شكرا على رسالتكم و حرصكم*

*يتم سداد 400 جنيه في الحساب رقم 36053752095 - البنك الأهلي - فرع رقم 382*
*باسم صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد*

*ارفق صورة سند الايداع بالإيميل مع رقم المحمول الخاص بكم وسيتم اخطاركم بتوافر نسختكم و سيتم تسليم الكتاب في نقابة المهندسين في **رمسيس بالقاهرة بمعرفة الزميل المهندس زكريا احمد جبر و سيتسلم منكم الإيصال و يسلمكم الكتاب *
* و هو قد تطوع لذلك مشكورا اطال الله عمره و رقم جواله 01227089413*
*و سيتم شحن العدد المطلوب من الكتب اليه لتوفير نفقات الشحن بالبريد *
*و ستصله مجموعة الكتب خلال شهر من الآن*
*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*
*جوالي 00966596622225 و ايميلي **[email protected]** لأي استفسار*


----------



## eng_alex (23 سبتمبر 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*بخصوص الزملاء في مصر 
كان قد حدث خطأ في رقم الحساب من موظف البنك و تم مراجعة البنك و تصحيح الرقم 
يتم سداد 400 جنيه في الحساب رقم 36053752095 - البنك الأهلي - فرع رقم 382*
*باسم صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد*

*ارفق صورة سند الايداع بالإيميل مع رقم المحمول الخاص بكم وسيتم اخطاركم بتوافر نسختكم و سيتم تسليم الكتاب في نقابة المهندسين في **رمسيس بالقاهرة بمعرفة الزميل المهندس زكريا احمد جبر و سيتسلم منكم الإيصال أو القيمة ، و يسلمكم الكتاب *
* و هو قد تطوع لذلك مشكورا اطال الله عمره و رقم جواله 01227089413*
*و سيتم شحن العدد المطلوب من الكتب اليه لتوفير نفقات الشحن بالبريد *
*و ستصله مجموعة الكتب خلال شهر من الآن*
*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*
*جوالي 00966596622225 و ايميلي **[email protected]* لأي استفسار مهني

و على كل من سجل اسمه لحجز الكتاب ان يتكرم بالسداد


----------



## iNkHeArT (11 أكتوبر 2014)

الاسم: محمد عبدالرحيم سليمان
عدد النسخ: 1
الدولة : مصر


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (5 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى 
جزاك الله خيرا وصلنتنى الثلاث نسخ وعدت فاوفيت واقدر سبب التاخير مرة اخرى شاكر لك ودائما من نجاح الى نجاح وموفق باذن الله


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (5 نوفمبر 2014)

سعر الكتاب 300 ولا 500


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

تم استلام عدد ثلاث نسخ. وبصراحة لا توجد كلمات يتم بها وصف ما يحتويه الكتاب من كمية هائلة من معلومات ناتجة عن تجارب عملية. 
وانا انصح مهندسي وفني التبريد والتكييف المبتدئيين و ذوي الخبرة الراغبين في تطوير وتنمية معلوماتهم ومهاراتهم باقتناء الكتاب لانه باختصار مجموعة من خبرات عملية ناتجة عن عمل وجهد لمدة 22 عاما.


بارك الله لك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا مهندس محمد على اقتنائكم الكتاب و كذلك الشكر لزملائك الذين اقتنوا الكتاب 
اتمني لكم التوفيق و أي أسئلة او تعليق او نقد سيكون موضع اهتمامي 
ولكم كل التقدير


----------



## اسلام نبيه (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*اسلام نبيه -السعوديه - الرياض*

الاسم اسلام نبيه
السعوديه- الرياض 
عدد النسخ 1


----------



## القاسم القوي (28 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
دكتور صبري سعيد 
أود الحصوص على نسخة من الكتاب 
الاسم / علي محمد مرتجى 
المنطقة / المدينة المنورة 
الرقم / 0590320007
العدد / واحد فقط 
بانتظار الرد وطريقة تحويل المبلغ


----------



## mido2012 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمد ظريف مرشد حسن
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الجيزة -امبابة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر​


----------



## eng_moudgamal (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الاســـــــــم :محمود جمال 
عدد النســخ:1
اسـم المدينة:الرحاب -القاهرة الجديده
الــــــــدولـة:مصر
التليفون : 01114520666


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ، 
شكرا على مروركم و رغبتكم في اقتناء الكتاب
موجود بالمشاركات السابقة رقم الحساب و كيفية التواصل 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## shadi hail (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الاسم:شادي هائل
عدد النسخ:1
العنوان:اليمن-عمران


----------



## linkin81 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أرجو مساعدتكم بخصوص شبكات الغاز للفنادق ولكم الشكر

[email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود محمد حازم قال:


> سعر الكتاب 300 ولا 500


اخي الكريم كلما زاد العدد المطلوب توزعت تكلفة الشحن علىها بحيث لا يتحملها أحد و لست في حاجة لأن أكرر ان تكلفة الطباعة عالية جدا 300 ريال للنسخة بمعني 550 ج مصري ،
و انا اتحمل أيضا قيمة التجليد وهي 45 ريال للنسخة بخلاف البريد و المكالمات ، ولامني زملاء لي على هذه التضحية عندما علموا بالتكلفة الحقيقية و مشوا معي للمطابع ، ولا زالوا عند قول واحد هو: ان من يطلب عليه ان يضحي ايضا
فلو أن الزملاء في مصر تمكنوا من تكوين مجموعة مكونة من 200 نسخة تدفع مرة واحدة ، فان النسخة للكتاب ستهبط الي 250 جنيه مصري للكتاب و سيتم التسليم خلال شهر من دفع قيمتها ، و المشكلة أن الكل ينتظر ربما عدم ثقة أو لأنه لم يري الكتاب رأي العين ، 
و أنا فضلت أن اوزع الكتاب بنفسي لأن الناشرين اشترطوا الحصول على 40% من السعر المقرر للكتاب و أنا لا امتلك هذه الرفاهية و لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها 
و دور الطبع و النشر اشترطوا ان اسلمهم الكتاب سوفت كوبي و هم يطبعوه بمزاجهم و يضعوا المؤلف الذي يروق لهم كأنه رواية تبحث عن مؤلف وتطوع بعضهم بأن يرسل لي 70 نسخة هدية اوزعها على اصدقائي مقابل التنازل عن النص 
و احدي جمعيات المهندين المصرية هنا اشترطت ان يطبع الكتاب باسمها كما لو كانت قد تبنت تجهيز الكتاب على مدار الاثنين و عشرين عاما السابقة ؟ 
فمعذرة أخي الكريم و لكل الزملاء ، فقد رأيت ان يصير ثمن الكتاب 400 ج اذا ما تم حجز 10 نسخ فأكثر و يكفي ان زميلا لي في مصر زميل عمر و دراسة قد تبني ان يحمل الكتاب و يوصله لمن يطلب و ان يكون لقائه بالطالب في نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة متطوعا بوقته و اجر التاكسي أطال الله عمره و عافاه في بدنه فكل منا يزكي عن نفسه و علمه بطريقته .
بخصوص السعر في السعودية 350 ريال للنسخة بخلاف مصاريف البريد
أما بخصوص اني نزلت مصر و لم التقي احدا فان الاحباط من اول لقائين جعلوني اصون كرامتي 
و اطلبوا العلم و لو في الصين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

رجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة
: 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310
الرياض

م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330
في جدة و مكة المكرمة

م / وائل شفيق 0568449503
الجبيل

م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043
في دبي
و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( 0097470554570 ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413
بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم


​​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (6 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي العزيزد.صبري انا من العراق واريد الحصول على نسخة واحدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

يوجد مكتب استشاري عراقي في الأردن يتبع أخي الفاضل د /محبس ، و هو واحد من المشاركين بقوة في منتدي الهندسة الميكانيكية و كان قد ابلغني انه يوجد لمكتبه فرعا في الأردن و انقطع الاتصال بيننا و ارجو ان يكون بخير وسأحاول الترتيب معه إذ لايوجد وسيلة اخري 
تحياتي لكم و رزقكم الله الأمن و السلام


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*الاسم : علي فرحان
عدد النسخ : 1
المدينة : بغداد 
الدولة : العراق 
*


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*طلب حجز*

الإسم : محمد عادل حسين 
العدد: 1 نسخة 
المكان : القاهرة - مصر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد عادل حسين قال:


> الإسم : محمد عادل حسين
> العدد: 1 نسخة
> المكان : القاهرة - مصر


يمكنكم التواصل مع الزميل المهندس زكريا و هاتفة موجود في مشاركة رقم 161


----------



## ابو عبد الرحمن نجم (24 ديسمبر 2014)

الاسم/ احمد كمال و عدد النسخ واحد الدولة السعودية / الرياض


----------



## boda portsaid (25 ديسمبر 2014)

عدد النســخ:2 
اسـم المدينة:بورسعيد_ القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة:مصر​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكركم على المرور 
رجاء مراجعة المشاركة 161


----------



## Omani-Engineer (12 فبراير 2015)

وفقكم الله جهود مخلصه وبارك الله سعيك د. صبري سعيد 
إن أمكن ترسل لي رقمك الشخصي برسالة نصية على رقم هاتفي في سلطنة عمان 0096895722036..
لك التقدير

المهندس فيصل الفرعي - سلطنة عمان


----------



## mohamed shmran (22 فبراير 2015)

محمد شمران /العراق /1


----------



## عمرو 101 (22 فبراير 2015)

عمرو فتحي 
نسخة واحده 
القاهرة 
مصر


----------



## م. أحمد خالد (22 فبراير 2015)

الاســـــــــم : أحمد خالد صابر ابراهيم
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: القاهرة
الــــــــدولـة: مصر​


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (23 فبراير 2015)

الاســـــــــم :عادل عبد الحفيظ
عدد النســخ: 1
اسـم المدينة: مكه المكرمه
الــــــــدولـة: السعودية


----------



## ALshamee (9 أبريل 2015)

الاسم : رحمة علي ابراهيم
الدولة/المدينة : ابها _المملكة العربية السعودية
عدد النسخ : نسخة واحدة


----------



## محمود عبدالحميد22 (19 أبريل 2018)

thanks​you
​


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (22 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
هل استطيع الحصول على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب ؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2018)

احمد شوقى عفيفى قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> هل استطيع الحصول على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب ؟؟



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ، بمشيئة الله برجاء ارسال جوالك و المدينة التي تسكنها و إيميلك 
إن كنت تسكن في المنطقة الغربية (جدة و ما حولها ) يمكنك التواصل مع الزميل الفاضل م محمد عبد الرحيم ( يرمز له في المنتدي ب 

mhd mech


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (23 أبريل 2018)

شكرا دكتور صبرى على سرعة الرد
مدينة الرياض مخرج 1 
جوال / 0501482824


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (23 أبريل 2018)

عفوا نسيت اكتب الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## omarjamain (14 يوليو 2018)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
هل استطيع الحصول على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب ؟؟ 
عمر محمد -- الرياض 05452836702


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2018)

omarjamain قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> هل استطيع الحصول على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب ؟؟
> عمر محمد -- الرياض 05452836702



ارجو التواصل مع الزميل م محمد عبد الرحيم 0568617330


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (15 فبراير 2019)

أحد أروع المراجع التى يصعب جدا وجودها كمرجع شامل يؤهل المهندس للعمل بالموقع او التصميم بشكل فورى .... والله مرجع أسطورى


----------

